# Macht hier ein Echolot Sinn - falls ja welcher Typ?



## Fr33 (26. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,


vielleicht eine blöde Frage, aber gibt es pauschale Aussagen ab wann sich ein Echolot eig lohnt oder eben auch nicht?


In unserem Fall haben wir ein knapp 6m langes GFK Boot mit nem 4PSer drann. Wir befischen damit eig nur Altarme, Auen und Häfen. Aber auch hier sind immer wieder Fahrrinnen etc. die bis zu 5-6m ausmachen. Sonst ist unser Abschnitt mit 2,5-3m eher als flach zu bezeichnen.


Wir haben noch eine Verbindung zum Hauptstrom wo es ebenfalls von 2,5m auf rund 6m abfällt. Alles ausgebaggerte Bereiche.


Dass man natürlich nur das sieht, was im Kegel des Echos ist, ist klar. Bei so flachem Wasser ist eh nicht viel mit Vertikalangeln. Da Boot wird ebenfalls Fische verschrecken und bei rund 2,5-3m Wassertiefe wird der Kegel nicht gerade riesig sein.


Das Fischen vom Boot ist zudem eig nur vom veranktertem Boot gestattet. 


Worauf will ich eig hinaus? Es geht darum ob es aus eurer Sicht Sinn macht bei den Gegegenheiten nach einem Echo zu suchen was mir theoretisch dank CHIRP und DSI jeden Pups anzeigen könnte - oder ob es bei den geringen Tiefen wohl eher rein darum gehen würde, die Kanten zu suchen und diese halt nicht vertikal, sondern seitlich versetzt anzuwerfen....


----------



## Daniel SN (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Macht hier ein Echolot Sinn - falls ja welcher Typ?*

Warum kannst du in 3 Meter Tiefe nicht vertikal angeln?
In 1.80 Tiefe schon Zander vom Boot gefangen. 
Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast mal ein Farbecho zu leihen dann teste es aus und entscheide ob es dir nicht doch zusagt. 
Persönlich würde ich nie wieder auf ein Echo verzichten wollen.


----------



## Fr33 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Macht hier ein Echolot Sinn - falls ja welcher Typ?*

Die Frage war dahin gerichtet, ob das verankerte Boot (also nix mit E-Motor langsam über die Kante driften) und dann ggf versetzen des Ankers usw. nicht den Plan vom vertikalen begräbt.


Zu wissen wo die Kanten usw, sind, ist das eine. Weiss halt nicht ob es Sinn macht, da zu angeln, wo man vorher in recht geringer Tiefe mit dem Außenborder drüber gefahren ist...


----------



## Stoney0066 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Macht hier ein Echolot Sinn - falls ja welcher Typ?*

Also das in so flachem Wasser nicht viel mit Vertikal Angeln ist würd ich so nicht unterschreiben... Das Boot interessiert die Fische nicht wirklich, die beissen auch in 1 Meter tiefe unterm Boot... 

Zum Echo...

Ich hab zwar auch keine Ahnung wie groß der Winkel in der Tiefe noch ist, aber meins zeigt mir so ab 2 Meter doch sehr verlässlich alles an. Struktur, Tiefe, Fische, etc... darüber wirds schwer! Hab allerdings kein DSI oder sonstige Scherze... 

Ob es sich lohnt kommt wahrscheinlich drauf an wie gut ihr die Gewässer schon kennt... Wenn ihr die Kanten und Untergrundbeschaffenheiten und Standplätze der Fische kennt würd ich in dem Fall drauf verzichten... Wenn eher nicht, würde ich mir auf jeden Fall eins holen! Allein um mal zu schauen an welcher Kante und in welcher Ecke der Fisch steht, in solchen Gewässern ist das ja oft heute hier und morgen da... ausser man hat natürlich sehr markante Stellen. Zudem steht man ohne Echo dann doch oft schnell mal 3 Meter neben der Kante und merkt es gar nicht...

Ob man jetzt DownScan und SideImaging braucht ist meines Erachtens eine Glaubens- und Geldfrage... Sind schon geil die Dinger, 3 Kumpels von mir haben welche. Du siehst ja wirklich jeden Baum, jeden Ast, jeden Stein, alles... Ich hätte eins wenns mir nicht zu teuer wäre... Aber brauchen? Ich denke es geht auch ohne...


----------



## Daniel SN (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Macht hier ein Echolot Sinn - falls ja welcher Typ?*

Das Angeln was bei dir nur erlaubt ist wende ich bei starkem Wind an. Über die Kante ins Flache fahren und dort den Anker legen. Mit dem Wind wieder zurück ins Tiefe treiben lassen und dort vertikal angeln. 
Bist du der einzige mit Benziner auf dem Wasser unterwegs? Dann hast du Recht und verscheuchst die Fische. Sollte aber jeder dort so fahren brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen. 
Hab schon 2-3 Meter hinter dem Boot bei 1 Meter Wassertiefe geschleppt und Hechte gefangen. 
Also da musst du dir wirklich keine Gedanken machen


----------



## Stoney0066 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Macht hier ein Echolot Sinn - falls ja welcher Typ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Die Frage war dahin gerichtet, ob das verankerte Boot (also nix mit E-Motor langsam über die Kante driften) und dann ggf versetzen des Ankers usw. nicht den Plan vom vertikalen begräbt.
> 
> 
> Zu wissen wo die Kanten usw, sind, ist das eine. Weiss halt nicht ob es Sinn macht, da zu angeln, wo man vorher in recht geringer Tiefe mit dem Außenborder drüber gefahren ist...



Dürft ihr gar nicht vom treibenden Boot aus fischen? Dann wird das mit dem vertikalen wohl wirklich nix... Andersrum... Kontrolliert das einer?

Mit dem Motor drüberfahren interessiert die Fische nicht... Spätestens eine Minute später interessiert die das nicht mehr, du wirst ja nicht mit Vollgas durchbrettern, oder?! ;-)


----------



## allegoric (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Macht hier ein Echolot Sinn - falls ja welcher Typ?*

Ich würde Echo immer mitnehmen, wenn es geht. Man lernt das Gewässer viel schneller kennen. Was ich gar nicht mehr missen möchte, ist die Fähigkeit einiger E-Lote, die Unterwasserstruktur aufzuzeichnen (bei mir ists Insight Genesis). So hat man ruckzuck die Struktur mal vor den Augen. Das gibt noch einmal ein ganz anderes Gefühl, als wenn man mal am Tag nur drüber gedriftet ist. Beispiel Bodden: ist ja an vielen Stellen auch nicht tiefer als 2m, aber die Höhenunterschiede von 3-2 Meter macht ne Menge aus. Das ertastet man auch eher schlecht beim Werfen. Dort darfste ja auch nur ankern bzw. "Treibankern". Da würde ich nicht ohne E-Lot losziehen, wenn man die interessanten Sachen entdecken will bzw. wiederfinden will.


----------



## Fr33 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Macht hier ein Echolot Sinn - falls ja welcher Typ?*

Hallo,

 sorry für die späte Antwort.

 Also im Grunde ist das angeln vom treibenden Boot in Hessen (Rhein) nicht gestattet. Ob das einer Kontrolliert... ka. Aber leider hat man in dem Bereich in dem wir Angeln immer Strömung. Sei es Wind oder eben da es ein Altarm mit Hafen und Hauptstromzufahrt ist - immer nen gewissen Zug. Zudem ist unser Boot ein Flachrumpfer. Sehr Kippstabil - aber anfällig für Wind! 

 Daher ankern wir eig immer und lassen uns ggf mit nachgeben vom Ankerseil verdriften.


----------



## Mozartkugel (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Macht hier ein Echolot Sinn - falls ja welcher Typ?*

ich würde mir ein Lowrance Elite 4 Chirp holen. Kostet nicht viel, hat aber alles drin was man braucht. #6


----------

